# Snoopy and The Gang 2008



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to our Blog!



 












*Snoopy*





~ is a sweet boy, he's calm and cool. He goes with the flow. Gets along with every bun! He's defiantly submissive. I adopted Snoopy from the SPCA. I went there looking to adopt a bunny. He came right up to the cage and let us pet him. He has such soft fur. We instantly fell in love. He's a dream, I never thought I'd be more in love with a bunny well that was until Coco came along. 












We adopted Sadie shortly after losing Cooter. She's loves her Snoopy, she definitely wears the pants. She is quite the opposite of Snoopy. She does her own thing. Doesn't like to be bothered with me at all. She runs to the opposite side of the cage when she seems me open the door. She's my little Rebel. 
I know one day she will open up to me! I'll be here when she does.











* Snoopy & Sadie *












* Coco*
She's my little Princess



. Bun with a 'tude. She's full of personality. She grunts and squeaks. She's diffidently spoiled. Her and Sadie DO NOT get along. If she so much as smells Snoopy its on! She has me wrapped tightly around her little paw. I just love her and I know she feels the same about me. She licks my hand and demands for my attention. When I call her name her little ears perk right up. That rex fur is sooo soft. 






Gator

I just got Gator I'm planning on bonding him with Coco. He's a year old and he's neutered. 





Cooter(RIP)




My sweet little boy. I miss you so. I wish I had more time with you. I think about you all the time.


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2008)

ur buns are so gorgeous. Especially Snoopy :inlove:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Polly!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 4, 2008)

_~Sugar and Spice~

Sugar





Spice





_Sugar and Spice both were not well cared for my there old owners. I'm currently try to find a vet that I can take them both too. Sugar has some bald spots and I think that it might be some kinda of skin condition. Poor babies. _


_


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

They're all so pretty! Isn't it wonderful how each one gives us reason to love them?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hopefully I can get lots of new photos of everyone next week or so. My camera only works when it feels like it. 

This I took of Coco not long after I got her a bigger litter pan. She sleeps in it.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ron was rubbing Sugar behind her ears boy she sure seemed to love it.






I'm really enjoying having the guinea pigs! I'm so glad I ended up adopting them. In about 3 weeks I will be redoing cages so everyone is in dinning room. Once I get the piggys over the skin problem they have I'll make them a nic cage and move them in here too.



Snoopy being all cute!





Sadie is not happy!





I love this picture










They all love this cat cube I got, I finally had to toss it it was pretty bad and i couldn't get the pee smell out. 











I found this photo today. Its when I had first got snoopy he and cooter were pretty good buddies but cooter was not nutered and kept humping him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww Cooter. I miss him.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 7, 2008)

i miss him very much =/ I think about him all the time. he was such a good boy


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 9, 2008)

Coco cage is right behind me as I sit facing my computer. Today I look back and I don't see her anywhere so I'm like ..... Finally i look up and there 2 little ears sticking out of her favorite box. I took a picture cuz she looked sooo cute.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not so much pictures of my Bunnies but I got a nice email from my mom today. She sent a few photos! I wanted to share them with you guys here.

Well they were waiting for the ride back to the office She was able to get a tour around Irbil because she says its the only safe city in Iraq because there are only Kurds there and they love Americans. So here are a few photos while she was there They were able to Tour the market and see the Cidadel. 

Mom with some Body Guards in Irbil




Kurdistan irbil Park with the Cidade in the Background




Irbil Market




Iraq food





She has been on about Â½ dozen helicopters mostly Blackhawk and one Chinook. She said getting in to them with individual body armor on that weights about 30 lbs has been tricky. She also says that while at the The Korean base, Zaytun! The Korean's showed them around base with an interpreter of course and frequent stops for tea which was served in the smallest cups ever. She said that She is treated really good and that when the guys in the military side, they perk up when they find out that she works for MNF-I which is directly under General Petraeus. I told she can't have to much fun because I don't know if I can take her going back to Iraq for another 6months. 


Pictures of her desk




The building she works in the one with the dome.





I copied this from an email about the Complex she works in because I think it's very interesting.

"An interesting note about this "Palace Complex" is that it was built as
a hunting area. Saddam built this complex, dug and stocked the lake for
fishing, had wild game animals roaming the area so him and his buddies
could hunt and fish in a secure environment. The lake has a wide
sidewalk all the way around and the trees you see scattered around are
the only ones. The rest of the base is bare dirt with tents and
substandard buildings. On the way to work is a pretty little park area
just as I get into the Palace complex that has "structures" where he
publicly tortured people....very sad."


For those who don't know my Mom works for the army corps of engineers and is in Iraq for 6months setting up Environmental Programs.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sorry if my photos are large but, I have a 21in monitor and I have my resolution set at 1600x1200 so until yesterday when i was on the laptop while I was fixing my computer did i realize they look sooo big on that small screen. =( 

So the master hard drive on my computer crashed. It was used to store the windows and most of my older programs. I installed a 2nd hard drive over the summer because I ran out of space and I was having issues with the hard drive. I'm glad that I did this or I would have lost all my photos and files. I did lose most of my programs that where on the c: drive. I'm back up and running and Let me tell you the hard time that I had installing this new sata drive in my dell. I swear the make it so if you know nothing about computer you have to either have them install new stuff or take it to someone who can. I was lucky to find the information i needed to be able to get everything working. 

Today I picked up a little friend. His name is Gator. 
Found him on Craigslist. His owner adopted him about his months ago from a girl that didn't want him anymore. However she's in College and found that she didn't have the time for Gator that he needs. 

He's a year old and yes he's neutered and will be bonded with Coco. He looks ALOT like Snoopy only smaller.

I think he's a mini rex/satin mix.





































I put his cage next to Coco's She seems very interested him Gator and no signs of aggression. Gator is moulting right now due to stress of traveling. I'll wait for a few weeks before I start bonding him. I left him in his cage he came with. I might or might not move him in to coco's old hutch. I kinda like him next to her. Lets pray for a fast bond like I had with Snoopy and Sadie.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Aww...Gator's adorable...so happy he's home! 

Also, nice pictures from your mom...glad she's safe...can't wait til she's home! 

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome, Gator. I am sure Coco will fall head over heels for you 

All you babies are beautiful - I love Sugar's little pink nose and ears.

Very interesting reading about your mom's experience in Iraq - she has my admiration.

Jan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! I think that Gator and Coco are going to be great friends!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh GATOR!!! He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 16, 2008)

New Gator Photos. I felt bad for the poor little guy in the small cage so I moved him into coco's old cage. I had modified it her her. So He has use of under the cage as well! 


























I think he looks a little under weight =(


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, he does look a little underweight...but he'll gain what he needs in no time. 

Not only that, but being in such a wonderful home, I've found that the buns that I rescue soon learn the FUN of EATING!! 

Hugs to you both...and the rest of the gang!

Rosie*


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 17, 2008)

Well he's very scared still. So i'm sure he's happy being in the laundry room. Its nice and quite back there. I let him out in the hall to run around today but he just went back in the cage. I'll try again tommorow. He hates being picked up. He's already scrached me pretty good a few times lol.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww...sounds like he has quite a bit of adjusting to do yet. He's probably just scared in general, and that's why he doesn't want to come out...given that he's probably not used to it.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yup, but he does come up to the door of the cage when I open it. But as soon as i go to grab him he starts kicking them back legs and trying to get away.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww...what a cutie pie...

Sounds like he's doing really good...Go Mama!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2008)

Tony was just a baby and he was very nervous. It took quite a while to get him to feel safe about coming out of his cage.

Now he jumps on us as we open the door LOL!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Last week I lost both of my guinea pigs. Spice 1st then a few days later Sugar. I hadn't noticed that they where ill other then some skin problems that I was treating them for and had cleared up. I think they were but just very neglected by there previous owners. I wish I could have done more for them both. After I lost spice I made a appointment for the vet to see Sugar but she passed the day before it was scheduled. 

RJ my new piggy.

He's super sweet. I took this with my cellphone it's of him in his play area running around wheeking.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 7, 2008)

Aww...RJ is SO CUTE!!! I love his beautiful red color, and that white patch on his head...oh man...

Nice to meet Spike, too! 

Your fam is just adorable...

Hugs!!

Rosie*


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Rosie!!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gator he's starting to look alot better.





Spike


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 9, 2008)

:inlove:hey i recognize RJ from Cavy compendium,lol, i so just put 2 and 2 together,lol. Like i said there he looks just like my Johnnie.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 9, 2008)

yup i'm a member there too =)


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2008)

I am joining now!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww...Gator looks GREAT!! YAYY!!

And hello, Spike!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gator got a BIG BOY cage! lol


























Coco's cage is ontop of Gators now


----------



## trailsend (Feb 23, 2008)

Enjoyed all your pictures of you piggies and buns And the ones of your mom too - it must be difficult having her away and in such a dangerous place, but you also much be really proud


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2008)

Ilove the pictures of all your babies. 

The new cage looks great,I bet he loves it. I have one question though, where is the door so Gator can get out? 

Susan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 24, 2008)

The 2 center grids on the front are removable =)


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 9, 2008)

Some personal things have come up recently and I had to move in with my sister Holly and her husband Tag. So I'm now sleeping on the couch. This is a very very small place. In 3 months we can hopefully get on the list for a 2bedroom. Untill then Sadie/Snoopy have went to stay with my xhusband! Rj my guinea pig is still with my boyfriend. I have Coco and Gator here with me, I had to redo the cages. I some how lost the rod that holds the selfs up so right now there are side by side. Both cages take up the whole dining area! lol I can't find my camera I must of left it at my boyfriends =( but I did take some photos with my cellphone.

coco





gator





snoopy/sadie




my xhusband made them a cage so it looks different!
They really needed new coroplast so it worked out he had a left over stuff from making his guinea pig cages!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh wow...I'm so sorry you have to go through that kind of stuff right now. Remember you can talk to me anytime. I'm gonna PM you my phone number, and you call me when you need a friend, ok?

The cages look really great, though! I hope everything works out for you soon...I hate in-limbo periods in life...

Hugs and extra love to you,

Rosie*


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Rosie =)

I have had alot of stuff going on but Today I had a very nice talk with my grandma and I really feel alot better. My dad is doing great he's going home from the hospital tommorow. My good friend that lives here in Tampa is going to try her best to push my application where she works. It starts off with full benifts the 1st day and pays 12.60 and hour. My friend Paul is going to see why the AC in my car is not working so that shouldn't cost alot to fix I'll only have to buy parts =) the only thing left is I just paid my car off and I bought it in Indiana when I lived there and now Florida wants me to pay state taxes on it again so Im trying to get that figured out. It just felt like everything happend all at once and I don't like feeling like I'm not in control of whats going on. 

here is some pictures I took the other day. I went to see Snoopy and Sadie they are sheading lol they had fur all over that room. I felt bad for John hehe. His guinea pig is pregnant again I think there is more than 1 baby from the way she looked and felt. I hope one is a boy I'd love a friend for RJ. 

Coco





Gator love sleeping half in and out his tunnel











Oh and to top it all off I turn 30 this Sunday :?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my GOSH, Stephanie!! That's a lot to have going on! 

I wish there were something I could do...did I PM you my phone number? I'm so forgetful...

Seek out something to do in your spare time right now that'll make you happy and help you take your mind off things, ok? Maybe a silly hobby of some sort...

I hope you're okay...sounds like you're having such a rough time...


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 1, 2008)

Things here are starting to look up!!

I took this lastnight with my cellphone while Gator was out playing.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't posted photos in awhile so here is A BUNCH!!!!

Gator


























Gator's temporary cage, he's chill with Maverick my roommates bird on top!





Coco
















Me and Snoopy

















Snoopy & Sadie


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the video and all the new photos! Your babies are all so adorable!


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 8, 2008)

What a bunch of cutie pies you have there! They're all so beautiful.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks =) It's been a pretty crazy few months. I have had to move around alot this year. But everyone is doing really good.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2008)

Boy do you ever have a cute Bunny Family. And your pretty hot too. 

Are Coco and Gator both Rexs. I'm so jealous one day i must have one of them, and a French Lop and a Flemish. Ok enough about my wants. LOL

You take GREAT pictures.

Susan


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes both Coco and Gator are Mini Rex. I love them they have such great personalities. I really want a lop but I'm sure if i ever got another rabbit it would be another mini rex.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 9, 2008)

I cannot believe I haven't been to your new blog!:shock: I love all the new pics! All the babies are adorable, but, my favs are Gator and Coco, of course:inlove:. Their coloring reminds me of Angel so much.

Is everything getting better for you? You have had a horrible go of it this year, geez. I hope it's all looking up!:hug:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Things were starting to then I just lost my new job! Last month someone hit me on the way home from work and they totaled my car. It really has been a bad year!! I've had to move like 4 times. I figure things can only get better.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh geez, Steph. That's aweful, you poor thing. I certainly hope all the bad is in the past. You're right, things can only get better!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 16, 2008)

I got a new photo of my Mom in Iraq. My step-dad joined her there this past May. They both will be working there till next summer.

here is the link http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u203/stephiemarie78/RickPhyl2.jpg

I haven't herd from her in a few weeks. I still worry about her very much. I feel better with my stepdad being there now with her. 

She has lost 30lbs since she got there this past December.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww, your mommy! That is a great pic of her!I hope you can talk to her soon!That is so sweet.

I pray for her to stay safe.ray:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 19, 2008)

I just LOVE this photo


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gator is the only one I can ever get with my phone doing anything cute!
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/GyzyFGpDeig[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/AO0dV4KhMCw[/flash]


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 19, 2008)

Your bunnies are SOOO cute!
I especially love Gator, but that could be just because I have a soft spot for mini rex and am SUPER excited to get mine in three days, lol.
Also, RJ is adorable. I had an orange crested once, too. It makes me miss her!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the butt and the binkies!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww so cute. :biggrin2:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 23, 2008)

Very cute bunnies, like the NIC cage setup.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 24, 2008)

PRECIOUS!


----------

